# Shipping a bicycle UPS or FEDEX?



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anybody have any experience with this? I sold a bike on ebay and now need to ship it from NY to UT. If anyone knows Dimensions, pricing, tricks, tips,etc... I would certainly appreciate it.


----------



## jaynestown (Oct 23, 2011)

I've shipped a couple bikes, but it was a few years ago and I'm sure shipping prices have increased a lot since then. In any case, I always had a local bike shop pack the bike which usually cost me about $30. Then shipping was around $30 if I remember correctly. But I wouldn't doubt it if shipping were more like $60 these days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you think a LBS can ship a bike for cheaper than it would cost me to do it?


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

I shipped quite a few lately....Ive always boxed them up myself, but for $30 having a LBS box it may be worth it.

I go to LBS and get a bike box. Take off front wheel,pedals and bars. Wrap the bike in shrink wrap and bubble wrap. Wrap bars in shrink and attach to bike. Throw brakes pedals and other small items into a small cardboard box, thrown in bottom of shipping box. Put bike in bike box. Then shrink the wheel and put in the box. Take scrap cardboard or shipping peanuts to fill voids. 

UPS is more expensive than FedEx but supposedly a little safer. I ship FedEx because they are close,cheaper and my boxed bikes are packed so well it doenst matter. Across country shipping is about $65.


----------



## jaynestown (Oct 23, 2011)

99mikegt said:


> Do you think a LBS can ship a bike for cheaper than it would cost me to do it?


I doubt it. Usually only very large companies get shipping discounts. I just dropped my bikes off at the LBS and gave them a day or two to pack it up, then I would go back and pick up the boxed bike and take it to UPS myself.

But it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

The last time I went to UPS for a frame shipment, I was refused. The person behind the counter said UPS received too many damage claims. Maybe it is a local thing. Since then I have been a FedEx shipper (for everything) with no complaints.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Does that $65 across country usually include insurance, and, do you recommend i purchase insurance?


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

99mikegt said:


> Does that $65 across country usually include insurance, and, do you recommend i purchase insurance?


Yeah...I get the insurance...I just looked at my most recent shipment and it was $73.80 with insurance I shipped a dirt jumper to Las Vegas from MA. The keys are to get the smallest box the bike will fit in, go to a Fed Ex location...not a shipping company like Mailboxes,Postal Center USA....Also I ship to FedEx Pick Up Center or require a signature. Its a little inconvenient for the buyer but it protects the seller.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I've seen less stuff damaged from fedex, so that's who I use. They are a lot cheaper than the UPS rates I was getting quoted when I switched (although the UPS rep offered to drop there rates in line with what I was getting from fedex). FYI a 8" wide box is a fair bit cheaper to ship than a 9".


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Pick up a bike box from your LBS... they're free and they'll just give you one of there used boxes. Shipping shouldn't be over $45 Some dissassembly is required of the bike, but not much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

i was just quoted 165.69 to ship NY to UTAH UPS. Is this right? What am i doing wrong? Bike box - 
57"L x 8"Wx32"H 28lbs


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

99mikegt said:


> i was just quoted 165.69 to ship NY to UTAH UPS. Is this right? What am i doing wrong? Bike box -
> 57"L x 8"Wx32"H 28lbs


Did you go to a retail store? You have to go to a UPS or FedEx shipping location.


----------



## jaynestown (Oct 23, 2011)

$165...wow... I hope that's for overnight


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Go HERE, check off...

FedEx staffed

FedEx Kinko's is now FedEx Office

Dont check off the others. The FedEx Authorized ShipCenter will charge you an arm & leg.

One of these places will be much more reasonable. I just shipped a minibike in a box a 29r came in and it only cost me $180


----------



## gabe0807 (Jan 26, 2004)

99mikegt said:


> i was just quoted 165.69 to ship NY to UTAH UPS. Is this right? What am i doing wrong? Bike box -
> 57"L x 8"Wx32"H 28lbs


FedEx, UPS, and USPS all use the same size "brackets" for pricing. All measurements are for length + girth.

Up to 84" = standard
to 108" = OS1
to 130" = OS2
Over 130" is OS3 but I don't know what the upper limit is.

There are MASSIVE increases in price at each level. If you're crafty you can fit a frame in the OS1 bracket or a whole bike in the OS2. Given your dimensions you're in the OS3 bracket. You need a smaller box or to trim your box down to get into OS2. That will probably cut about $100 off your shipping charge.


----------



## mtbcny (Aug 22, 2007)

*Fedex is the way to go.*

I've only been using Fedex lately. About $85 to ship coast to coast with a well packed bike box. Included Tracking and insurance. I've shipped several full suspension bikes including a Nomad from Upstate NY to Washington State and only cost me 85, Plus they deliver 6 days a week. Just my experience, they do a great job.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

Why not just use USPS? If the feds are good enough to be my doctor then they have my vote for shipping bikes too! /s


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I've shipped around a dozen bikes personally.

A complete 26" or 29" bike is pretty much impossible to get below a 108" box. If you can, go USPS parcel post for the cheapest. I've done this by shipping wheels separate-which was cheaper than paying oversize for one box USPS parcel post two boxes below 108 has been about $40-60 total. Be sure to get it below 135" if you go one box. Then I recommend Fedex. They have cost me between $65-85 and are faster and more reliable than UPS from my experience. And much cheaper than USPS for that size.

Get creative in cutting down boxes. It will be ugly but as long as you go nuts with the tape, it'll be good.


----------



## drblauston (Aug 27, 2011)

I had a bike recently sent to me via UPS Ground - was about $50 insured... NY to ATL @ 45lb due to packaging, etc... (bike's not that heavy, I swear ) My only complaint is you need specify Saturday shipping if you want it - when I found out I had to wait an extra Sat and Sun I was a little on edge..


----------



## Performula (Feb 20, 2013)

jmmorath said:


> I've shipped around a dozen bikes personally.
> 
> A complete 26" or 29" bike is pretty much impossible to get below a 108" box. If you can, go USPS parcel post for the cheapest. I've done this by shipping wheels separate-which was cheaper than paying oversize for one box USPS parcel post two boxes below 108 has been about $40-60 total. Be sure to get it below 135" if you go one box. Then I recommend Fedex. They have cost me between $65-85 and are faster and more reliable than UPS from my experience. And much cheaper than USPS for that size.
> 
> Get creative in cutting down boxes. It will be ugly but as long as you go nuts with the tape, it'll be good.


Just an FYI. USPS Priority is run by FedEx Express. That's why it's faster. FedEx Express is exclusively Air except when transported to the station and/or your home.


----------



## amonkey33 (Dec 13, 2013)

*shipbike*



99mikegt said:


> Does anybody have any experience with this? I sold a bike on ebay and now need to ship it from NY to UT. If anyone knows Dimensions, pricing, tricks, tips,etc... I would certainly appreciate it.


I used shipbikes.com in the past and have one of those aircaddys

it worked really well. fast service, kept my bike safe.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I've sold and shipped 5 bikes. 4 with FedeX and one with UPS. 

The bike shipped by UPS was damaged. They delivered the bike with the Fox fork completely exposed outside of the box. No attempt to fix/remedy the situation, just left it at the destination. 

Had to replace the complete fork it was so damaged. At first they refused my claim (it was insured) but finally capitulated and paid.

In my experience (I work at a LBS) Fedex is the way to go if you want your bike to get there in one piece.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Just received a frame from FedEX. They had broken through the cardboard in four spots. Luckily they missed the frame, but they beat the cra8 out of the box. I usually ship UPS as I can get 40% off on a corporate account. No problems so far but I pack well.


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

Here is a short YouTube video series containing detailed information on how to prepare, package, and ship any bike:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6i5bgy9Y_eygRny3bvTTPauY46j3Jm3O


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

I use to work for FedEx Ground delivering and picking up from customers and I delivered a lot of bikes! If you have a customer center near you then you can take it there but honestly you do not have to. You can go to their website and do everything right there including scheduling the pickup day, insurance, signature required(I recommend this very highly!!), etc. When you are done filling out your information you print off your pick up labels. then all you do is tape them to the outside of the box and if there are any other shipping labels on it either peel them off or cover them up with the new one. Then you can leave it in an area you feel comfortable or be home to give it to the driver.

On something that size you will usually be oversized no matter who you ship with so it will cost a little more but should not be to bad. In my experiences as a customer shipping stuff out UPS is usually a good bit higher and that is because they are unionized where FedEx Ground/Home is not. It'll ask you the measurements for the pkg you are shipping and be honest about it because I have seen them get checked if someone thinks something is not quite right.

Here is some good tips that you need to do when you do ship no matter who it's with!!!

1: Make sure the name, address, and phone numbers for the person you are shipping to is correct and on the label!!! I always recommend a good contact number because it can mean the difference of getting delivered or sent back.

2: make sure you use good padding to protect the product and not so much that it bulges the box to much.

3: If there is other labels on the box especially with any kind of bar code use a black permanent marker and mark out the bar code and numbers if you can not remove or cover them up.

4: When you tape the label on it use clear packing tape and cover it up completely so that it will be protected from the weather.

5: Always check on your tracking number and give it to the person you are shipping to so they will know when it is coming and the delivery info. That way you can see when they got it and if you have a signature required (there are 3 different signature choices.) who signed for it. 
{NOTE: you can have an Adult Signature required where they will have to be over 21 and have to show their drivers license or ID to receive the pkg. In-Direct Signature which can be anyone in the household or business, or Direct Signature which has to be the person who's name is on the label.}

6: Tape the box shut very well and I recommend you put some extra tape along the bottom just as added security. Yes a box from your LBS will have staples and glue holding it together but don't trust them I've seen them come apart.

7: A*lways insure your package for full replacement value!! Take photo's of the products before, during, with the label you put on it, after you package them up, and where you leave it for pick up. *Make sure that you use the time/date stamp on your camera when you do this so you have proof of how everything looked before the driver picked it up or if you took it to a customer service center/store. Then if you have a problem it will be easier to get your claim filed and processed.

Good luck!


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Fred Smedley said:


> Just received a frame from FedEX. They had broken through the cardboard in four spots. Luckily they missed the frame, but they beat the cra8 out of the box. I usually ship UPS as I can get 40% off on a corporate account. No problems so far but I pack well.


Fred that can happen with any delivery service. That's also why you insure things and take good pics of before during and after you finished packing it up. Also you can't always blame the handlers, or drivers because sometimes during shipment in the truck, or planes things can shift and sometimes other boxes collapse because someone used a worn out box or to big of a box or something leaked and got things wet so they came apart. Now I'm not saying things can't get banged around by the drivers, or handlers but it's not a usual thing that happens.


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

MadPainterGrafx said:


> I use to work for FedEx Ground delivering and picking up from customers and I delivered a lot of bikes! If you have a customer center near you then you can take it there but honestly you do not have to. You can go to their website and do everything right there including scheduling the pickup day, insurance, signature required(I recommend this very highly!!), etc. When you are done filling out your information you print off your pick up labels. then all you do is tape them to the outside of the box and if there are any other shipping labels on it either peel them off or cover them up with the new one. Then you can leave it in an area you feel comfortable or be home to give it to the driver.
> 
> On something that size you will usually be oversized no matter who you ship with so it will cost a little more but should not be to bad. In my experiences as a customer shipping stuff out UPS is usually a good bit higher and that is because they are unionized where FedEx Ground/Home is not. It'll ask you the measurements for the pkg you are shipping and be honest about it because I have seen them get checked if someone thinks something is not quite right.
> 
> ...


Good info!


----------



## jvh22a (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow! about 2 weeks ago i went to fedex location and tried to return a set of 650b wheels with tires. it would have cost me $92!! that is half of what i paid for the wheels. when i got home i played with the size on the fedex site and no way i could get it lower without taking the wheels apart(hubs hitting spoke so making the package wider)


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

jvh22a did you try to send them through FedEx Express, Ground, or Home Delivery? Believe it or not there is a difference.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

For a private person or to receive something check pricing shipping it by bus, usually Greyhound. It goes to the closest depot for pickup. This can be a lot less.


----------



## jvh22a (Jun 8, 2014)

It was for ground. They guy said it was because of the size. So I came home and removed the tires and tried to make it smaller package but it was still the same price. To get it down to $37 I had to make the box about as small as I could without the tire mounted and then remove the hub to get the width smaller by I think 3in.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Hum... I went online and got pricing to ship a set of wheels and it didn't ask the for the actual size of the box and I picked xl from here (wv) to dallas, tx and the regular ground shipping was like $47.00 with signature required and insured. That sounds weird.

Couldn't you just flatten the tires?


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

Does anyone know about international shipping? i'm getting ridiculous numbers. like 1,400 dollars for a DH bike from Germany. which is ****IN NUTS!! it'd almost be cheaper for me to fly my friend with my bike back from germany hahaha. I want to buy a Canyon DH bike, have them deliver it to my German Friend and then get it shipped to me, but with the current prices i'm seeing of over a thousand dollars to ship idk if its worth it. has anyone shipped Europe to U.S? how much did it cost?


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Something that size can be crazy internationally. I haven't sent anything for a long time but I'd almost be afraid to anymore honestly. Good luck man hope you find something reasonable.


----------



## Kutch98 (Aug 24, 2014)

Anything new for 2015 on prices? I'm about to ship a road bike from Central Illinois to El Paso.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ive heard people recommend Bike Flights

https://www.bikeflights.com/


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

+1 bikeflights! 

last one i shipped was only $88 through bikeflights. the one prior to that was $147 with Fedex.


----------



## goneFXcrazy (Sep 6, 2015)

Interesting you all talk about UPS being worse than FEDEX. I've consistently had the opposite results, Fedex packages coming late, damaged, or not showing up at all. Never whole bikes but tons of Jeep and Truck parts, always had better service through UPS with only a small upcharge over FEDEX.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

MadPainterGrafx said:


> I use to work for FedEx Ground delivering and picking up from customers and I delivered a lot of bikes! If you have a customer center near you then you can take it there but honestly you do not have to. You can go to their website and do everything right there including scheduling the pickup day, insurance, signature required(I recommend this very highly!!), etc. When you are done filling out your information you print off your pick up labels. then all you do is tape them to the outside of the box and if there are any other shipping labels on it either peel them off or cover them up with the new one. Then you can leave it in an area you feel comfortable or be home to give it to the driver.
> 
> On something that size you will usually be oversized no matter who you ship with so it will cost a little more but should not be to bad. In my experiences as a customer shipping stuff out UPS is usually a good bit higher and that is because they are unionized where FedEx Ground/Home is not. It'll ask you the measurements for the pkg you are shipping and be honest about it because I have seen them get checked if someone thinks something is not quite right.
> 
> ...


Great post.

For bikes, the box often rips at the holes in the side meant to be used as hand holds. Reinforce these by taping around the inside of each hole with packing tape.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I use bikeflights.com , they end up being cheaper almost every time.


----------



## azfishman (May 7, 2010)

I use fedex, never a problem. Go to Wal mart and get a bunch of pool noodles, they are cheap and cut them up to protect the frame etc... Stop by your LBS, get two bikes boxes. Put the frame/fork etc in one and the wheels in the other. Alot of these usually find their way to the dumpster, so you are doing them a favor. Many times they leave padding/bubble wrap that you can re use. You want to avoid the OS1 upcharge which makes a normal bike box 150$. Do this by cutting off as much off the top and ends. I just shipped two today fro 75$ combined. Make sure you take pics of the bike both before and after you package it and show your protection efforts. Use a boatload of tape and you are good.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

azfishman said:


> I use fedex, never a problem. Go to Wal mart and get a bunch of pool noodles, they are cheap and cut them up to protect the frame etc... Stop by your LBS, get two bikes boxes. Put the frame/fork etc in one and the wheels in the other. Alot of these usually find their way to the dumpster, so you are doing them a favor. Many times they leave padding/bubble wrap that you can re use. You want to avoid the OS1 upcharge which makes a normal bike box 150$. Do this by cutting off as much off the top and ends. I just shipped two today fro 75$ combined. Make sure you take pics of the bike both before and after you package it and show your protection efforts. Use a boatload of tape and you are good.


Wow good tip. I've been doing it wrong. What is the surcharge based on, the dimensions or the weight? I could see cutting off the top, but the ends? How? And still maintain structural integrity?


----------



## azfishman (May 7, 2010)

I think OS1 is anything over 130" L plus W plus H. Easy. Find your lowest point after you put the frame in. Mark that on the side of the box. Take frame out and razor knife around the entire box. Cut all the way through, you aren't folding it. Then slide that piece down on top of the frame, putting more cardboard/foam at any contact points. Then fill voids and tape the top edges, You arent cutting away anything, just lowering it. Same with the end, just do one end. Make the cuts and push it inside, tape off the edges. The last bike box I used was 8 x 55 x 32 I think. Even if you can only get a few inches off the top, it will help. I packed a FS Specialized XL in a box without cutting it down and it was 150$, vs two boxes cut down at 75.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Omg that's genius. I've been doing it wrong for years.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

I recently used

https://www.shipbikes.com/HowMuch.aspx

As said above, size is the biggest deciding factor on the price, not weight.

Shipping from UT to NC was about $65 with insurance for me.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

So, am I hearing that FedEx is better for a full-size mountain bike box? Or do you need to cut down the box size no matter what?


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> So, am I hearing that FedEx is better for a full-size mountain bike box? Or do you need to cut down the box size no matter what?


shipbikes.com put the shipping through FedEx, and in my case box size was clearly the driving factor for the price compared to the weight, so it may help to reduce the box size, but it seems there were "tiers" of pricing for size, so it may or may not actually move your pricing to another tier.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

I am planning on going for a long trip this summer to Seattle area. I was looking at shipping my bike or take it on the airline. I fly southwest and they seem about the same price as shipping if not less. Has anyone flown with their bike?


----------



## Ucsbgaucho (May 11, 2021)

99mikegt said:


> Does anybody have any experience with this? I sold a bike on ebay and now need to ship it from NY to UT. If anyone knows Dimensions, pricing, tricks, tips,etc... I would certainly appreciate it.


I've shipped bicycles before and used free boxes from BoxGiver - Find free moving boxes near you


----------

